# grinder league



## Phelixhuawei (Jul 19, 2018)

Is there such a list or is it too subjective?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Ek43 at the top

Sage at the bottom

A lot of grinders in between


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

It's too complex to just have a league table.

To some extent it might be subjective, as it deals with taste, but also workflow and preferences. There are also objective measurements such as particle size distribution, temperature control, speed of grind, rotational speed, retention, all of which could be measured, but weighted differently in terms of what's important for a particular use case. Flat or conical burrs? Single doser? Doser? On demand? Espresso only? You could fill the thread up arguing which is 'better' but it's horses for courses, depending on what beans you prefer, how you brew, how many cups (2 a day or 200?) and how deep your pockets are...

___

Eat, drink and be merry


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Here's my data on grinders over 60mm burrs. Gives you grinders ranked on burr size. I'm just giving you the data here - how you interpret it is up to you!

BestGrinders.pdf

BestGrinders.pdf


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

les24preludes said:


> Here's my data on grinders over 60mm burrs. Gives you grinders ranked on burr size. I'm just giving you the data here - how you interpret it is up to you!


I can't see the Monolith coni or flat though . . .


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

MildredM said:


> I cant see the Monolith coni or flat though . . .


OK - I'll add it. How do you remove or modify an attachment? Having problems here.... Delete post would work also


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

les24preludes said:


> OK - I'll add it. How do you remove or modify an attachment? Having problems here.... Delete post would work also


Can you edit the post . . .


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

Grinder data ranked on burr size:

BestGrinders.pdf


----------



## khampal (Feb 6, 2017)

There are lots of variables here: burr type (conical, flat, ghost), design (so the actual grinding surface of the burrs), size, speed, power and the resulting grind distribution, retention and so on. Some of its subjective.

I would be cautious using burr size alone, or the Mythos would be ranked lower than it deserves


----------



## les24preludes (Dec 30, 2017)

khampal said:


> There are lots of variables here: burr type (conical, flat, ghost), design (so the actual grinding surface of the burrs), size, speed, power and the resulting grind distribution, retention and so on. Some of its subjective. I would be cautious using burr size alone, or the Mythos would be ranked lower than it deserves


Sure. I'm just providing you with the data, as specified by the manufacturer. Interpret it as you will, for instance the Major, Royal and ZM have the same burr size but different features. Hard to find actual data on things like retention and grind distribution, let alone subjective taste!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

At least this one has got the "short" hopper in his home set-up. personally I think he needs a bigger machine


----------

